# I'm so sick of Canon ...



## J.R. (Sep 24, 2013)

... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?


----------



## candyman (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?


I don't know. I suffer from the same addiction....I don't mind that much but my wife does


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



Add 300mm or 400mm f2.8 IS II will cure it ;D

Congrats on your toys


----------



## J.R. (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?
> ...



Thanks

The 300mm f/2.8 and a 600mm f/4 are next on my shopping list ... but still I doubt that will cure it!


----------



## Rockets95 (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



You are my new best friend.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?
> ...


Just bought my 300mm f/2.8 IS II - hope I'm cured of my Canon, *L*, and *II*, and *III* addictions 8).


----------



## Rockets95 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?
> ...



What else do you own? You could be my new best friend, too.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

Rockets95 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Add 300mm or 400mm f2.8 IS II will cure it ;D
> ...



Some crappy L lenses and few junk 5D III


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2013)

There is a cure... The lens Rentas chess set... yours for only $151,202.17

https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/lensrentals-chess-set


----------



## candyman (Sep 24, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


I am in stage *IV*


----------



## J.R. (Sep 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> There is a cure... The lens Rentas chess set... yours for only $151,202.17
> 
> https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/lensrentals-chess-set



Yeah ... I wish I owned a couple of oilfields! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Just bought my 300mm f/2.8 IS II - hope I'm cured of my Canon, *L*, and *II*, and *III* addictions 8).



My "hobby" saving account is ready for 300mm f2.8 IS II. Just need a thumb up from the boss at home


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The 300mm f/2.8 and a 600mm f/4 are next on my shopping list ... but still I doubt that will cure it!



Won't cure it, but I believe it's an approved palliative treatment.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought my 300mm f/2.8 IS II - hope I'm cured of my Canon, *L*, and *II*, and *III* addictions 8).
> ...



You mean your wife _knows_ about your hobby saving account ???


And hasn't raided it 


Has she got a sister ?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Don't forget the 14mm L, 17mm L TS-E, 24mm L TS-E, and most importantly, the 200mm L f/2.0! Oh, and the 8-15mm fisheye.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 24, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Damn ... this seems to go on forever ...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



No kidding. I rented the 24-70 2.8 v2 and 70-200 2.8 IS v2 for a week and just had to send them back yesterday. Yea...I've got some serious gear lust right now. Come on lotto! Daddy needs some new lenses! And a new back to carry them all!


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 24, 2013)

This is kind of funny. Recently I had a new bathroom installed at home, so I vowed to restrain myself purchasing new lenses until I had payed for it, but as soon as the bathroom was finished, I found myself going out and purchasing an 8-15mm fisheye zoom and a 135mm f2 in a hurry. I just couldn't hold myself back any longer .


----------



## skycolt (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?
> ...



Agree. Bought a 300 II. Can't afford most lens anymore... It's not because of IQ, it's still because of money...


----------



## Niki (Sep 24, 2013)

a canon film camera...nice!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 24, 2013)

I´m not very fond of the extreme wide angels, so I have just ordered the 8-15mm and 17 TS-E, to see if it helps to kill some enthusiasm ...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



It's called 'L' fever. The only partial cure that I know of is the Sigma 35 mm f/1.4


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 24, 2013)

My name is Scott, and I'm and "L-aholic"


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> My name is Scott, and I'm and "L-aholic"



*chorus* Hi Scott.


----------



## albron00 (Sep 24, 2013)

a*L*coho*L*ics


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> This is kind of funny. Recently I had a new bathroom installed at home, so I vowed to restrain myself purchasing new lenses until I had payed for it, but as soon as the bathroom was finished, I found myself going out and purchasing an 8-15mm fisheye zoom and a 135mm f2 in a hurry. I just couldn't hold myself back any longer .



I recently completed modifying couple closets at home, *myself.*

1st photo - my kids play room(basic shelving)
2nd photo - my kids closet

I called around and asked for quotes from dif. local contractors. They wanted $200-$350 for kid playing room - basic shelving. $875 to $1200 for the kid closet.

To build kid playroom shelving, I paid $62 for woods and 2hrs of labor

To build kid closet, I paid $274 for all material and 5hrs of labor


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



Dear J.R.
Please add EF 1200 mm. as bonus too, No---Not That Beautiful Girl, Just the Lens
Surapon


----------



## archiea (Sep 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



The good news is that those are workhorse lenses and they can earn you money, unlike her shoes (that's right, I thought it, I said it!) ;D

Although some ladies with the right shoes can also earn as much money, but that's something else!!! 

And you got markii's which are good until the 40mp sensors come out and the mkiii lenses come out!

Usually around that time, the cheapest smartphone will have 21 mp, making your dslr look like your Sharper Image 6 cd changer...

Man this went south quick! :-[


----------



## archiea (Sep 24, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?
> ...



Thats an old wives tale. Everyone knows its a 15mm Zeiss Distagon that cures all! ;D


----------



## archiea (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > This is kind of funny. Recently I had a new bathroom installed at home, so I vowed to restrain myself purchasing new lenses until I had payed for it, but as soon as the bathroom was finished, I found myself going out and purchasing an 8-15mm fisheye zoom and a 135mm f2 in a hurry. I just couldn't hold myself back any longer .
> ...



That's an inspiration. I need to do the same...


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 24, 2013)

Canon L Lenses and bodies are SO RUBBISH I'm buying as many as possible to save you all from them


----------



## Famateur (Sep 25, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



There is no cure, but there is treatment available. Step One is to admit you have a problem (which you've done -- good for you). Step Two is to turn over your lenses to a certified Addiction Recovery Specialist (which I happen to be). 

Send me a private message for the mailing address. You'll be feeling better in no time! 

8)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> Canon L Lenses and bodies are SO RUBBISH I'm buying as many as possible to save you all from them



I'll be happy to help anyone out as well. They are worth so little, and I'm doing this out of the goodness of my heart. Still waiting for that Nigerian prince to get back to me with the gift for helping him move his money around...


----------



## BozillaNZ (Sep 25, 2013)

Easy, stick a 50 1.8 on your FF camera and shoot using ONLY that for 5 years! Then you will be cured for life. Remember, sharpness isn't everything! (like you said in your sig)

Oh, on the other hand, I see you haven't even had a 1D, just go buy a bunch of 1Dx now!


----------



## eml58 (Sep 25, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



NGAS, only cure is Death.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 25, 2013)

archiea said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?
> ...



Depends on shoes...


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?


Embrace it, enjoy it, buy the rest of L lenses ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 25, 2013)

Great job.

If your children are like my son was, you did the right thing. Plus, put the savings into the L fund.



Dylan777 said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > This is kind of funny. Recently I had a new bathroom installed at home, so I vowed to restrain myself purchasing new lenses until I had payed for it, but as soon as the bathroom was finished, I found myself going out and purchasing an 8-15mm fisheye zoom and a 135mm f2 in a hurry. I just couldn't hold myself back any longer .
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Great job.
> 
> If your children are like my son was, you did the right thing. Plus, put the savings into the L fund.



Thanks scottkinfw.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2013)

archiea said:


> That's an inspiration. I need to do the same...



Thanks archiea


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 25, 2013)

I wonder what happens if/when you actually get all current Canon EOS bodies/lenses/accessories. Does that satisfy, or do you start buying Powershots, old Canon gear (200 f/1.8 anyone?), Leica stuff?, Medium format, or cross over to the dark side  and start over with Nikon. 

I plan to be really rich someday, so I need to plan out my addiction


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 25, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I wonder what happens if/when you actually get all current Canon EOS bodies/lenses/accessories. Does that satisfy, or do you start buying Powershots, old Canon gear (200 f/1.8 anyone?), Leica stuff?, Medium format, or cross over to the dark side  and start over with Nikon.
> 
> I plan to be really rich someday, so I need to plan out my addiction



LOL ;D


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 25, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I wonder what happens if/when you actually get all current Canon EOS bodies/lenses/accessories. Does that satisfy, or do you start buying Powershots, old Canon gear (200 f/1.8 anyone?), Leica stuff?, Medium format, or cross over to the dark side  and start over with Nikon.


Medium format all the way. Phase One or Hasselblad, either way, it's a car or two...


----------



## eml58 (Sep 26, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what happens if/when you actually get all current Canon EOS bodies/lenses/accessories. Does that satisfy, or do you start buying Powershots, old Canon gear (200 f/1.8 anyone?), Leica stuff?, Medium format, or cross over to the dark side  and start over with Nikon.
> ...



It's all true, there appears to be no end, fortunately, Camera Manufacturers clearly understand us better than we understand them.

I have a reasonable amount of truly excellent Canon Gear & the only real limitation, is me.

I bought the D800 as I "felt" it might be a better tool for my underwater Photography than the 5DMKIII, for me, it was the wrong decision, I sold the D800 and currently use the 5DMKIII for my Underwater Imaging.

Friend of mine had the Leica M9, I "felt" that this might be the smallish carry anywhere Camera that I'de been hungering for rather than lugging the 1Dx about the streets of Tokyo or any City, couldn't get a sharp Image out of it to save my Life, all my fault of course, the Leica is lovely gear (with some 1950 issues), amazing lenses, but the Focus system is made for People with excellent vision, sold the gear.

So, I'm sitting here currently looking at Phase One, why ??

Only thing stopping me from buying a Phase One (Thank the Camera Lord), is the rumour that Canon may develop a MF Camera, so I can now sit & wait with a clear conscience that I don't have to have that new bit of gear for a while longer.


----------



## rpt (Sep 26, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


 

What I have learned over the last couple of decades is that procrastination works...

It just does. It works best in the high tech field. You get better stuff at affordable prices a few times over before you die!


----------



## eml58 (Sep 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> What I have learned over the last couple of decades is that procrastination works...



So True, saved me heaps.

As against Shooting from the Hip, that's evened out the Cost.


----------



## P_R (Sep 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> ... I just ordered a 16-35L f/2.8 II and a 70-200 f/2.8 II ... What to do of this addiction?



A Chinese proverb goes a bit like this: If you can't avoid something, you should embrace it.

So go out to a Chinese restaurant, order some satay beef and while eating, casually peruse the Canon lens catalogue and choose your next lens. Embrace it, like we all have....


----------



## M.ST (Sep 26, 2013)

Re to: 
Only thing stopping me from buying a Phase One (Thank the Camera Lord), is the rumour that Canon may develop a MF Camera, so I can now sit & wait with a clear conscience that I don't have to have that new bit of gear for a while longer.

Buy the Phase One now. 

Do you really think the Canon as a newbie in medium format business make it better than Phase One, Hasselblad etc.? 

Canon buy a medium format manufacturer or get in business with one of the medium format manufacturers.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> What I have learned over the last couple of decades is that procrastination works...
> 
> It just does. It works best in the high tech field. You get better stuff at affordable prices a few times over before you die!


In tech, I would agree, and for many of Canon lenses, yes, but it hasn't worked out too well for me in terms of the supertelephotos. The Mk I lenses seemed like something I could save up for, especially the 300 and 400, but then they released the Mk II lenses :'(


----------



## Eldar (Sep 26, 2013)

If Canon is going to succeed with a medium format strategy, they will have to deliver Hasselblad quality and close the price gap between MF and top-of-the-line DSLRs. Currently the price jump to Phase One IQ180 and Hasselblad H5D 60 is so big, 5-6x1DX, that only well paid professionals and the filthy rich amateurs can afford it. Canon´s strength is in high quality volume production and, to tempt more professionals and a larger portion of the amateur/enthusiast market, the price premium should not be more than 2.5x1DX. 

I will not speculate in how much it takes for a DSLR manufacturer like Canon to build medium format from scratch. But I assume they would make life much easier for themselves by acquiring one of the existing top tier suppliers, like Hasselblad or Phase One.


----------



## infared (Sep 26, 2013)

Sick of Canon?
HAVE YOU SEEN the new Powershot G16???? How can you possibly be sick of such a cutting edge company!!!!!! :

OK...I just had to. I think some of my Canon gear is incredible..but after the M debacle and then the release another version of a camera that would sell in 2008 (I know that is an over simplification..but I am not too far off the mark)...but the basics make you think..is someone asleep at the wheel on these product lines?....

I guess the bigger the corporation...the slower and fatter the move...

I guess that it is great that there are smaller, innovative (but not perfect!) companies that can show up with more innovative products at lower prices that can give us a little perspective.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 26, 2013)

I feel so out ... I don't have GAS and am not an *L*-coholic. :'(


----------



## Pandypix (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally I have found a group I can belong with I don't have any L glass I really cannot justify the cost as a hobbiest.
I have a hidden stash, hubby has never looked at my lenses. I have said though not promised, to sell my 500D 
as I now have a new baby 70d. I hope to pick up a walk around lens for my trip to London next summer just not
sure what it will be yet so many choices so short on play money.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 7, 2013)

Well ... I returned the 16-35 yet again (didn't get third time lucky). This was the third copy I checked and didn't like it wide open - stopping down to f/8 or so was better but I can get the 17-40 if that was my main purpose. 

Maybe I need to look elsewhere ... the 17mm TSE perhaps ... this just seems to go on forever.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 7, 2013)

I absolutely agree with the fatter the slower.
But the 600 EX RT was a good creation (or reaction on the demand) for off camera flashers.
Cured me from looking over the fence.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Well ... I returned the 16-35 yet again (didn't get third time lucky). This was the third copy I checked and didn't like it wide open - stopping down to f/8 or so was better but I can get the 17-40 if that was my main purpose.
> 
> Maybe I need to look elsewhere ... the 17mm TSE perhaps ... this just seems to go on forever.



+1....I wasn't happy from f2.8 to 5.6. 

I rented 14mm, it's quite awesome if you shoot @ wide end.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Well ... I returned the 16-35 yet again (didn't get third time lucky). This was the third copy I checked and didn't like it wide open - stopping down to f/8 or so was better but I can get the 17-40 if that was my main purpose.
> ...



I also tried the 14mm but it was waaay too wide for my purposes. I had tough time composing because it was difficult keeping things out with the extremely wide FOV


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 7, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Well ... I returned the 16-35 yet again (didn't get third time lucky). This was the third copy I checked and didn't like it wide open - stopping down to f/8 or so was better but I can get the 17-40 if that was my main purpose.
> 
> Maybe I need to look elsewhere ... the 17mm TSE perhaps ... this just seems to go on forever.



The TS-E 17 is a great lens. Biggest drawback is lack of AF. If you can get around that and its cost, it's a winner!


----------

